# Thornit



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Has anyone tried this powder for ear mites etc?

http://www.thornitearpowder.com/


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Brilliant stuff, the lady that clips/grooms Betty uses it and put me on to it. Bought it on line and it stops ear scratching immediately. Apparantly it was made by a little old lady in her kitchen and she has just recently died.

Jane


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks paul1959 i have ordered some as my dog has been scratching a bit. Again many thanks.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

I got some today, Jess has been scratching quite a lot in recent days, she has had an ear problem which the vet gave us antibiotics for. Hope this improves the situation a bit.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ooh never heard of it, my vet gave me canaural when we got George and he had ear mites but you can only get it on pescription. Does thornit do the same?


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> Does thornit do the same?


_SIGNS
Brownish wax inside the ears. This is made by the mite inside the ear canal. The wax can either be dry, or may weep slightly. The ears tend to be smelly.
The other type is much more offensive, and stinks of gangrene, while discharging globs of pus.

If your dog is suffering from sore, smelly, or itchy ears - Try THORNIT EAR POWDER for fast relief._


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

can it be used as a preventative?


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes I believe so.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

wellerfeller said:


> can it be used as a preventative?


Yes I believe so.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

This looks really good and I can use it on my cats and rabbits as well - thanks for the link.


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

I use Thornit- it's great stuff


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi just a question regarding thornit, does it hurt the dog when getting it's inner ear plucked(with thornit), i dred doing this as i dont want to hurt my dog, also do you wipe it straight out or leave it in and if so for how long.

Thanks Leanne x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

For ear plucking I find Thornit gives a good grip when grasping the hairs. I can only speak for myself, but Teddy showed no signs of distress when getting his ears plucked. I was very reluctant to try it as I was sure i was going to hurt him, I found the best way was to grasp a few hairs at a time and just to do the deed as fast as possible - it only takes a minute or so. Good luck.


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

I used to use thornit on my min. Schnauzer and swore by it back then..

I have been using it on Hope since when we got her she showed early signs of earmites... Once her ears were clear I continued to use it once a week to keep them at bay, and her ears are lovely and clean, and I have to admit I love the smell 

I usually do her ear plucking when she is lay on me in the evening . Both Hope and my old schnauzer fell/fall asleep whilst having ears plucked so can't be all that bad


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thornit is great for both ear plucking and mites, etc.

As a preventative measure - they say to put some on the ends of their ears.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Tressa said:


> For ear plucking I find Thornit gives a good grip when grasping the hairs. I can only speak for myself, but Teddy showed no signs of distress when getting his ears plucked. I was very reluctant to try it as I was sure i was going to hurt him, I found the best way was to grasp a few hairs at a time and just to do the deed as fast as possible - it only takes a minute or so. Good luck.


Thankyou tressa, just one more question, when treating the ears do you leave the powder in or wipe it away
Thanks Leanne x


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

I leave it in, then once a week when re-applying I gives her ears a wipe with damp cotton wool first (just around the outside of the ear), dry off with dry cotton wool then once dry I re-apply the thornit and leave it in for another week. You also only need to apply a small amount xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for this tip, I just ordered some Thornit for Sami . . he is beginning to scratch his ears a bit, will check out with vet today as he is getting rabies vac. anyway, excited to see if this works! I also found the Pet Head shampoo and ordered the fears for tears in green apple and the conditioner, thank you for all the great product tips as I am new at this!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

My breeder suggested this and as soon as i get paidi will be ordering some - meant to be amazing and will stop rudi from scratching


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

How much is the thornit? xx


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Emily+Harry said:


> How much is the thornit? xx


I paid around £7 off ebay as couldnt find anywhere local that sells it xx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Awi might try ebay then  x


----------

